# Ancient Olympics Guide



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 28, 2004)

As the countdown to the 2004 Athens Olympics begins, here's a good set of articles on the ancient Olympics: http://www.archaeology.org/online/features/olympics/index.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 28, 2004)

They should bring back the poetry contests!!


----------

